# Overfeeding



## chinomathboy (Sep 1, 2005)

Currently I am experiencing death from overfeeding in flower#9 mantis. There were two that I accidently dump more than enough large fruit flies in their cage, and those two died one or two days later, while others are fine. Just wondering how mandy do you guys feed your mantis?

Thanks

Chen


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Chen,

I feed the L1-L3 PW about 3 fruit flies everyother day. They are aggressive and will eat all they could but overfeeding was never really a problem for me. If they die a day after feeding it could be the problem on food rather than overfeeding. I have some PW die and turn blackish color after feeding and some of them had infection due to poor air ventilation. All the best.


----------



## Ian (Sep 1, 2005)

In the past, I have just reared them in groups, and they have always had access to fruit flies 24/7. Never experienced overfeeding, just looked like a bunch of obese PWs..

Cheers,

Ian


----------

